# The Original Hot Rod Lincoln



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2015)

.
.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice car!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 23, 2015)

A friend of mine had a '41 Lincoln Continental!


----------

